# TiVo + rescheduled NASCAR race



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope another race fan can help me with this question. The race scheduled for broadcast on FOX Sunday was rained out, and rescheduled for FX on Monday.
Well, I had to work and wanted to TiVo it to my hr10 250. I looked over the schedule today and no race was shown for FX, so, I returned home and manually started the recording of (I believe it was) a movie and used a + 3hr option.
I'm new to TiVo and did not trust inserting the regular scheduled movie with the added time option automatically. Has (did) anyone successfully record a rescheduled event? How does one do it from a "to do" list?
btw, yea Kasey! Kyle too! I loved watching my first TiVo'd race, got rid of all the commercials and watched real fast pit stop action.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

With my limited knowledge in response to the race question, the manual record was the only way to go. I did the same and it automatically showed up in the 'To do list' while it was recording.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

That's funny you mentioned it showed up in the to do list, When I got back from work, my now showing included an entry for the movie...?? I did get the race though.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

They don't update the titles on a daily basis, that's why.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

In situations like this, always use a manual recording.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

I was lucky I was able to return home to press record.
If it occurs again I will try to program in a "to do" by channel and time (it unfortunately shows the originally scheduled show) and + 3 hours and see what happens. Too bad the software does not allow manual channel and time and duration. It's the show title that makes me wonder if it will not start.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I just recorded every show between 11AM and around 5... I think there were a few COPS a couple other shows.. then a movie. That took it all the way out.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool Bill! THat is exactly what I was after. I can only guess that the programming "guide" info listing show names is only for reference. The computer is recording channel and time.
p.s thanks for your service, from a proud parent of 2 marines and a couple greyhound drivers


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

srt said:


> I was lucky I was able to return home to press record.
> If it occurs again I will try to program in a "to do" by channel and time (it unfortunately shows the originally scheduled show) and + 3 hours and see what happens. Too bad the software does not allow manual channel and time and duration. It's the show title that makes me wonder if it will not start.


You're not paying attention. TiVo allows for recording by time and duration, using the option Manually Record Time/Channel.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

srt said:


> p.s thanks for your service, from a proud parent of 2 marines and a couple greyhound drivers


You're welcome. I'm proud of your kids too. :up:

Yeah, the recording of an extra 3 hours doesn't get it sometimes.. so I just record all the shows in the guide for a longer period.

I do this when I want to record NASA launches too... because of holds and such.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhh, but I did pay attention, the last step pf the procedure shows the originally scheduled programming title (and duration). In the case of the re-scheduled race one looks to have had to record 2, 3, or 4 of the regularlly scheduled shows to get the proper duration.
Inother option for a "to do" list would be channel and length. i.e. rather than record a show or two, or four in succession, one records channel "fx" for 4 hours. 
must have been writing when you posted p/b, great suggestion on the shuttle launch, another good TiVo function! I have not watched one in years.


----------



## rsblaski (Apr 17, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh,
you may have paid attention, but you are either misunderstanding what is going on or you are making some kind of an entry error.
In Manual Record, you go from left to right, picking the date, time, channel and duration of the recording. (I'm not at my hr10 right now so I can't recall all of the parameters you have to set.)
I set the recording for Monday morning at 8am, PST, channel 248 (FX) and set it to stop recording at 4:30PM in case there was another major delay in the start.
When I was done, it indicated that I had scheduled an unusually long recording and asked me to confirm, which I did. When I was done with all of that, it showed up on the "to do" list with the title of the show originally scheduled to start at that time. Did I panic? No. The schedule has no idea that instead of the movie, there would be a NASCAR race so it uses the only program info it has.
So on Monday afternoon, we watched the Cup race and got really depressed when "The Other Gordon" dropped back after making some great comebacks during the race. We hope that this is the season that Robbie can field some cars that match his tremendous driving skill. Although me and t/w are big Tony fans, we also have a soft spot for a lot of the other racers. (Go 20, 8, 7, 1, 11, 18, 2 [with and without Rusty], 6 [doesn't look like Mark needs Viagra to perform], 9, 12, 55, 16, 29, 31, 38, 88 [drive the truck, Dale]).
And we always remember the #3.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

rsblaski said:


> Ahhhhhhh,
> you may have paid attention, but you are either misunderstanding what is going on or you are making some kind of an entry error.
> In Manual Record, you go from left to right, picking the date, time, channel and duration of the recording. (I'm not at my hr10 right now so I can't recall all of the parameters you have to set.)
> I set the recording for Monday morning at 8am, PST, channel 248 (FX) and set it to stop recording at 4:30PM in case there was another major delay in the start.
> ...


Nice point. I'll have to try this next time. :up:


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

srt said:


> great suggestion on the shuttle launch, another good TiVo function! I have not watched one in years.


Hopefully we'll have 2-3 more this year.. July, August & November.


----------



## srt (Jan 27, 2006)

rsb, ahhh this grasshopper sees it now! I have yet much to learn. I just looked at the record menus again, and obviously got confused (and expected to see the programming guide updated overnight). In these days of computers and such I expected as much, and exshasperated (sp?) I gave up too easily and decided to do it manually. 
This will wander off my original topic now. If you record a race by to-do and run it long so as to not cut off the end, can one delete a portion of a recording? Also, is there a way to "see" how much room is left in memory for recording?
I've had this thing only for a little over 4 months and I have quite a bit recorded thus far. The only thing I regularly delete are sporting events and the tonight show. Many movies are stored.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

The Tivo is not the place for storage, unless you've added large harddrives. You'll get 30+ hours of HD and 250+ hours of SD on the HR10. There is no good way to tell how much recording space is left, but if you're collecting movies on it, you'll run out of space or they'll be deleted.

(You could allow "suggestions" to record and when you notice they're being deleted, you'll know you're out of space. But it's easier to roughly count up the number of movies in the list, multiply by two and subtract that from 30 to 35 hours.)


----------



## rsblaski (Apr 17, 2003)

Young Grasshopper,
I always allow the maximum extension for Nascar races which is 3.5 hours unless using a manual record which allows for longer extensions.
NNC and NBS races, along with Packer games when broadcast here are about the only things I watch "live" with "live" being defined as around a one hour head start. For instance, if broadcast time is 1PM, we will start watching around 2PM. That way, we can skip the commercials we aren't interested in...Speaking of which, there are some great ones with the NASCAR guys. I especially like the FedEx and, as always, the UPS commercials. The ones last year with Jr. and Mikey were great; both the Napa Autoparts and Domino Pizza cracked me up. "El Presidente de Nascar'."
Denny Hamlin in his boat and Dale Jarrett telling Elliot Sadler "Get out of my truck" are just hilarious. I know watching any commercial is anathema to many Tivoites, but some commercials just have to be watched, sometimes even re-run.

If you finish watching an event before the padded recording finishes, you CAN stop the recording. You cannot, however, edit out any extraneous material which was recorded after the event ended.


----------

